# Skin for my Sony Pocket Reader



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never seen any pictures posted of Sony readers in their skins, so thought I'd post mine. I got this Pocket Reader mostly to read library books on and contemplated putting a skin on it, but finally did. I also made a little "pouch" to carry it in. Here's some pics of that too.


















Here's my pouch/case I made:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patricia, I'm so glad you posted.  I have been contemplating a skin for my Sony Touch. 
I like the way the brushed metal feels and have decided for the moment not to skin mine.
Was the skin one piece that you wrapped around?  
Love the bag you made also.
deb


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Deb, if my Sony reader had been a different color, I probably would not have put a skin on it, but mine was silver and sort of "plain" so I decided to put one on it.  Decal Girl has them.  And yes, it comes all in one piece and wraps around.  It was a little harder to put on than the Kindle ones, the Sony has a lot of little cut-outs, and I had to get them all lined up, and make sure it was wrapped around completely straight.  It seems like I put a new skin on my Kindle every 6 weeks or so, but I don't plan on doing that with my Sony!  And thanks for the compliment on my little pouch, I had a cover for it, but it's plain black and very plain.  I know it's silly, but I like to "dress up" these things.  I even bought a pink purse last weekend, so everything can match.    I have a pink Noreve on order for my Kindle, can't wait to get that.

ETA:  The skin I got is the Matte finish, I don't like the glare on the glossy ones, and I like the way the Matte feels.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks very nice.  If I had a Sony pocket reader, I'd probably buy rose and not skin it.  Glad you posted that here.  It covers the reader very nicely.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the red and I got a Medge trip jacket in black.  It's a canvas cover, and I love it.  
deb


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got my Sony Pocket Reader, mainly for Library Books.
Dark Blue, so I am not looking for a skin.
Maybe it is just me, but the Sony contrast seems MUCH better than my KK.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oooh, your pink skin and pouch look nice!  

I got the Pixies skin for my 300 recently.  I like to read it without its leather cover, and wanted to protect it a little better.  Also, even with the cover on, it got scratched with my keys while sitting in my purse.  

I thought I would miss the cool metallic feel too, but the matte skin feels really nice too.  And now I'm no longer distracted by the scratch!  

N


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

Sony Reader Pocket Skins:


```
http://www.echno.co.uk/Search.aspx?category=81
[URL=http://www.istyles.com/ebook-readers-sony-reader-prs300-pocket-c-506_690]http://www.istyles.com/ebook-readers-sony-reader-prs300-pocket-c-506_690[/URL].html
```


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks great Patricia!  I've got the Rose pocket reader so haven't bothered with a skin.  But I do have two Sony covers - a white one without the light and a black one with the light.  I just posted about a sale on the Sony accessories on the Sony site - trying to resist the gold clutch for $15!  

Great job on your pouch as well.  I'd made a couple of fabric "slipcovers" for the white cover, but I found I preferred using it without the extra bulk.  The Sony covers are really nice and sleek.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> I just got my Sony Pocket Reader, mainly for Library Books.
> Dark Blue, so I am not looking for a skin.
> Maybe it is just me, but the Sony contrast seems MUCH better than my KK.


I like the contrast on my Sony when I'm reading Epub books, but it seems when I read PDF books, it's awfully light. I don't like reading PDF books, they don't flow very well on the reader.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So PDF is the problem.  Interesting.  I also have found I don't like the way they flow, especially since I use the medium or large font.  If I go back to the small font, which I can't see very well, it looks just like the book, but the larger fonts mess that up.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, PDF is a problem.  I checked out a book once that was made up of serial emails, and could not even read it b/c it was PDF.  I thought it was just the size of the 300, but I know Deb has a larger screen, so it sounds like the others are affected as well.  I wonder if the nook and others have the same issues?

I recently emailed my library that I read on the 300 and like the ePub editions way better.  They had added substantial collections of books in two waves: the first in PDF, the next in ePub.  Prior to that, they had not added PDFs in quite a while.  I hope the PDF didn't just happen b/c somebody clicked the wrong button while ordering.  

N


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading a PDF library book on my 300 right now, and it is a formatting disaster. It is also very slow turning pages. I can't complain too much, as it's free.... but.....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a PDF that came from the publisher (free) that never converted well for Kindle, and didn't work on the 300 either.  I'm hoping maybe it'll work on DH's iPad - once I get a PDF app for it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I've got a PDF that came from the publisher (free) that never converted well for Kindle, and didn't work on the 300 either. I'm hoping maybe it'll work on DH's iPad - once I get a PDF app for it.


You can download Adobe Digital Editions and read it on your PC, Laptop, NetBook, etc.
http://www.adobe.com/products/digitaleditions/
And...it's FREE!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

When I read a PDF on my Sony300, the print is so faint I have a hard time reading it, and I agree, the formatting is awful.  I actually had gotten Outlander free from the library but it was so hard to read (and I LOVED the book), I actually purchased it on my Kindle so I could read it on there.

I hate to complain about the PDF library books, because hey, they are free.  I think in the future I'm going to try to just get Epub books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> You can download Adobe Digital Editions and read it on your PC, Laptop, NetBook, etc.
> http://www.adobe.com/products/digitaleditions/
> And...it's FREE!


I know and I had it loaded on my netbook - I just don't like reading that way. I'm so spoiled...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

it looks perfect ..great


----------



## willgluck (Oct 31, 2011)

Sony E reader skin are simple and effective way to customize your device.I recently got a eBook reader and there was offer involved in which i got skin cover also.


----------

